# Sight Casting Reds.



## duckhuntingoogan (Jun 3, 2016)

The weekend of the 25th me and a buddy are going fly fishing for reds. 

We're ok with a road trip.

We will be leaving out of the Houston area.

I have a jon with pods a casting platform and a jack plate, I can run in less than a foot and draft a few inches. boat runs low 30's so I can cover some ground.

Where do I go to find super clear water this time of year.

Madre? East to Louisiana? Thanks


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

If you can get across West Matagorda bay safely, I'd hit the lakes around greens and cotton bayou. Clear water is the norm, but I haven't heard if that is true lately with the massive freshwater run off. There are miles of lakes there on the south shoreline. Bay gets pressure from port o Connor guides and others, but the lakes not so much. 

Most of the lakes have a mix of sand, grass and shell bottoms with mud here and there. Varying depths, short drains into bay or longer bayous. Bay can be messed up water wise, but the lakes will mostly be clear. It's perfect sight casting country. I hear about port a too. But have no experience there.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

If you can go anywhere I"d go to the Lower Laguna outside of Arroyo City.

Rent a house on the Arroyo and dock your boat at your house. Catch fish. Win.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Greens hasn't been clear with all the freshwater run off. If you want an easy run, try out of Bob and Lennords between POC and seadrift and as soon as you cross the intercoastal hang a right through that cut into that lake, one big glad and always reds in it


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

8weight said:


> If you can go anywhere I"d go to the Lower Laguna outside of Arroyo City.
> 
> Rent a house on the Arroyo and dock your boat at your house. Catch fish. Win.


^^this man gets it


----------



## duckhuntingoogan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice.

We were kinda thinking drive Friday Night after work, sleep in the truck a few hours then hit the water.

Arroyo City is getting relatively close to the border. Do you think that would be a bad idea? Never been down there before.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I fished the Brownsville Ship Channel back in April and didn't feel nervous at all. I wouldn't be totally complacent though, but I don't believe you should completely avoid the area.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

If the weather is good, I will heading the opposite way to Delacroix, LA. It is tough to beat the number and size of redfish in the Lousiana Marsh. 
I would check the tides first and then wait a few days before the trip to check the weather report before making a long drive.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

duckhuntingoogan said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> We were kinda thinking drive Friday Night after work, sleep in the truck a few hours then hit the water.
> 
> Arroyo City is getting relatively close to the border. Do you think that would be a bad idea? Never been down there before.


YES! Its very dangerous! Stay north!  Just kidding, Arroyo City isn't sleepy anymore, its crowded just like everywhere else now. Its safe, just don't leave anything in your boat or in the back of your truck, especially near the road or at the park, unfortunately it will likely be gone in the morning. I heard they are stealing gear out of boats parked in the river now too. Dam* shame.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

duckhuntingoogan said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> We were kinda thinking drive Friday Night after work, sleep in the truck a few hours then hit the water.
> 
> Arroyo City is getting relatively close to the border. Do you think that would be a bad idea? Never been down there before.


Probably one of the quietest and safest places on the Texas coast.

Just bring your gear inside...which you should do anywhere.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Your boat should do back lakes just fine anywhere from Matagorda south to SP
I. My suggestion is pick an area you can get to easily, study Google Earth, and learn some place well. If you insist on new territory, expect a few dry runs. A good flyfishing guide on the first day will move you years forward on the learning curve. Port O to Seadrift has lots of protected water, just have to cross some open bay to get to it. Back lakes of Matagorda Island are almost always protected, but there is not much you can do with a long rod when the winds get above 10-15 knts. Rockport to Aransas Pass has lots of protected flats on the mainland side without risking crossing open water. Go early. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## duckhuntingoogan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm going to start exploring Matagorda and POC soon.

This weekend the wife is leaving town and me and I was itching to go somewhere exotic while I had a hall pass.

So arroyo city it is, I'll post pics when I get back, If anyone feels like giving some advice please PM me.


----------

